# Upgrade to Windows 10 or not?



## EventVwr (Jan 13, 2010)

Have they worked out the bugs with regarding to upgrading to Windows 10? I'm a bit apprehensive about it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I still haven't upgraded, but looking to do so by this weekend. They have released a few patched and it appears to have fixed most of the issues.

I'd say you should be set.


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd say you need a good reason to upgrade


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it is really up to you. if your current os is doing everything you need it to do, then why upgrade unless you just want to. The reality is, you never know how your system will react to the upgrade. Most bugs are fixed, there are some that still will need to be found and who knows what will happen when you do. There is never a guarantee when upgrading.


----------



## EventVwr (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll clone my drive with Windows 7 and then upgrade. 
Dreamweaver CS6, After Effects CS3, Illustrator 5.1 and PhotoShop 5.1 are my main concerns.


----------



## EventVwr (Jan 13, 2010)

OK. I cloned my drive. Ready to upgrade. I started and for the last 2 hours it says "doing a quick check before you can schedule your upgrade". Does it usually take THIS long to do a "quick" check or should I close out this window and restart the upgrade??


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

EventVwr said:


> OK. I cloned my drive. Ready to upgrade. I started and for the last 2 hours it says "doing a quick check before you can schedule your upgrade". Does it usually take THIS long to do a "quick" check or should I close out this window and restart the upgrade??


two hours seems too long. I was unable to go the particular upgrade route you are doing because it found my computers were not compatible. I had to download the iso and install that way. 

Windows 10 ISO

to install the iso, with windows running, insert the disk into the drive, if it does not autorun, find setup.exe and click on it. It will check your drive for a genuine install then start the install process.


----------



## EventVwr (Jan 13, 2010)

sobeit said:


> two hours seems too long. I was unable to go the particular upgrade route you are doing because it found my computers were not compatible. I had to download the iso and install that way.
> 
> Windows 10 ISO
> 
> to install the iso, with windows running, insert the disk into the drive, if it does not autorun, find setup.exe and click on it. It will check your drive for a genuine install then start the install process.


Is that an upgrade ISO or a clean install ISO?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

EventVwr said:


> Is that an upgrade ISO or a clean install ISO?


it is an upgrade, that is why you must start it from within the current installed and genuine os.


----------

